# Farm Coyote ?



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

This local farmer has had trouble with yotes coming into his yard taking cats, guinies, turkeys etc. Sometimes in the middle of the day and he has even seen these dogs not 10 yards away in his yard a couple times.

Anyway, I have been out to his place a few times trying to call one in. Granted I am not the best caller etc but have called some in before. I have been told by others that these dogs are the toughest to get, they aren't that hungry cuz of all the easy pickings and have heard about all the noises possible. (farm noises etc) I have had no luck even seeing or even getting a response. The state trapper is coming soon. Any advice for an average yote hunter on how to trick one of these guys?
thanks


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Lost kitten call.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Like Horsager said, try something just out of the ordinary. Mix it up, kitten sounds like a good bet. Even some bird distress or some scavenger bird sounds along with your calling. Do what everyone else ISN"T doing.


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

thanks for the help.
I don't know much about cat calls...recommend any?
I use all hand helds.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

You can make some pretty "catty" sounding calls using a bite style call. I have a Sceery AP-6 that I like. My calling partner Papapete has a Primos Catnip that he uses to really crank out some catty sounds. I think it sounds better than my Sceery. Anyone know of any others?


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

rodent distress,fawn distress,or try some turkey calls :sniper: :beer: turkey


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Sounds my friends situation. He is seeing a good number of coyotes, and they really aren't fearing humans. His wife was taking out the trash and there were 2 coyotes 50 feet from her, staring right at her. No fear of humans. We will be there to instill that fear. You can always bait them. They have been attracted by dead squirrels and a lot of wild turkey. Use turkey calls, or if you can, set up some sort of carcas.


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

thanks guys.
I do know how to turkey call so maybe i'll try that next. Then check into the cat thing. I think it/they may have a bigger range than i expect. I have hunted all the spots the farmer has seen them. No luck. I won' t give up yet..maybe try at night??


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

I have never hunted coyotes but I do run a trapline for them. A coyote has a curiosity factor about them which has put alot of coyote fur into my fur shed. I have found that if you can use their curiosity and instinctive habits against them you will be hauling out fur at the end of the day. I'm not sure if it would work but if you used a scent such as skunk while your calling you might just get their curiosity up enough to make them investigate the sound/smell. You can also try using loud smelling trapping lures called LDC lures. LDC stands for "Long Distance Call". I have seen in the snow whare I have pulled coyotes a great distance from there regular travel route to investigate my sets when using LDC lures. You can purchase these lures and pure skunk essence from www.minntrapprod.com. Tim and the crew over there are great to work with. Not sure if any of this will help but it might be worth a try. Good luck!


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Hey Verg, I know with your work schedule it may be tough to get away at the right time, but try to find out what time of day they are seeing these coyotes most often. If you can pattern these coyotes as to the times of their activities it may be to your advantage.

If these Coyotes are living close by this farm yard I may try a simple mouse squeaker. You'd be surprised at how far away a Coyote will respond to nothing more than a mouse squeaker.

Good luck bud.

Larry

PS, talked to a guy from another forum that is bow hunting over around the Eden area, and every single time he goes out bow hunting he sees Coyotes.


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

Thats just the problem...he had one howling right in front of his front door one night. He said he turned the light on and it just looked at him in the window and walked away. He saw one the other day at noon right in his yard looking at him. So..i don't know if there is a pattern or not? I'll keep trying though.

Yeah there is lots of yotes in the eden area, actually a lot around here too--they sure are spreading! 
Have you seen any around there yet?


----------



## pfast (Feb 8, 2007)

Just curious but if they are that big of a problem for him and they just stand there looking at him why dosen't he just shoot them?


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Actually I haven't had the opportunity to get out, been busy lately, and when I am not busy the famous South Dakota wind is blowing 30+ MPH. Some of the farmers are just getting a good start on Soy Beans, and to be honest I haven't talked to many to see what they are seeing.

Hopefully I can get out in the next week or so. Your Dad and Mick have been out killin Geese a couple mornings this week, and I found another field that the Geese were feeding in this morning for them. Man there is some BIG Geese around.

Larry


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

Yeah I think he's been shooting more than me! :******: 
I actually might come up there this weekend if he has a good spot. He is going to call tonight.

As far as why doesn't he shoot them, well he tries. He says that on a couple occasions he walks out of the barn or whatever and sees a yote standing there right in front of him. He tries to dash for an old shotgun he has in his shed but by the time he gets to it the yote has usually made away with something and is gone. I told him he should carry a side arm.


----------



## thepain1 (Dec 20, 2006)

I would do nothing but go there just before dark and wait for the coyotes a call will just scare them. I raise free range turkeys and if i have a problem with coyotes one day ill just go out the next day and wait for them :sniper: :sniper: easy pickings theyll be back the next day looking for the easy pickings


----------



## yotetracker (Oct 13, 2007)

im not sure of the laws where your located....but in indiana we can use live bait....i would try something he has on his farm that the dogs are killing......tie it by its leg to a stake in the ground and tie the other leg to a rope u can pull this will make it cluck or whine or whatever.....i had the same situation this worked for me......or even a small pup or cat tie them off by there self and there whine always works. ...but ya gotta get the yote before he gets ur bait.


----------

